# Weird Drywall - Dual Layers of 3/8's?



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah shoot, and I posted this in the wrong forum. Grr


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

That's called rocklath. It is 3/8 something similar to drywall and a plaster top coat. It was common after wood lath plaster. It was the predecessor to blue board.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

suprvee said:


> Ah shoot, and I posted this in the wrong forum. Grr


"Nuttin' up my sleeve... *PRESTO!*" 

You're in the right section!

"But Bullwinkle, that trick NEVER works!"

DM


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

suprvee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had to repair some drywall in my kitchen due to a leak, and I found something pretty weird. All of the drywall in my house is double layered 3/8" drywall, which appears to be made up of 2' x 8' (maybe closer to 1.5' x 8') sheets. The drywall for the most part is white, with regular brown paper backing. Any idea what this stuff is? Oh, and the house was built in 1957.


It is rocklath and you'll find it is extremely strong and extremely hard. It will dull your sheetrock saw in minutes. Go to the depot or lowes and get a special blade for your sawsall. The blade has grit instead of teeth and will walk through it like it was butter. It will also last forever.


----------

